# Receber imagens de satélite (Eumetcast)



## fablept (26 Mai 2011 às 20:12)

Boas..

Ontem virei a minha parabólica para o satélite Eurobird9 à procura do transponder da Eumetcast com uma SkyStar HD2 para aceder às imagens de satélite..convencido que poderia fazer download em tempo real dos dados e usar o MSG Data Manager para converter em imagens, ao ter sinal e andar de volta com uns software, cheguei à conclusão que os dados vem encriptados.

Depois de algumas pesquisas percebi que para aceder aos dados vindos do Eurobird9 tenho que registar-me na Eumetsat e adquirir por 60€ o software e 40€ para o dispositivo USB para poder receber os dados desencriptados..

Alguem sabe se depois de adquirido o software+USB tenho acesso vitalício aos dados?
Posso disponibilizar livremente num site (sem fins comerciais)?


----------

